# Pc geht kurz an, dann sofort wieder aus



## Karmas (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hab einen etwas älteren PC hier stehen, welcher eigentlich keine Probleme hat.
Seit 2 tagen jedoch wenn ich ihn an schalte dann laufen die lüfter kurz an und kurz danach ist wieder Stille.
(0,5-1 sekunde)
Hab schon bisschen geschaut woran das liegen könnte und nach einigen herum probieren lief er dann auch
die letzten 2 tage. Und zwar ohne das er Probleme hatte.
Problem ist das ich beide male nichts emacht habe was mir aufschluss darüber gibt wo das problem liegt.
Es war eher ein "und plötzlich ging es" als eine reaktion auf meine Versuche.
Und wie gesagt, es ging vorher problemlos und wenn er dann mal angeht gibts bist zum ausmachen keine
Provleme. Zumindest war es bisher der fall, wer weiß´.

Hat irgendwer ne idee was ich machen soll/kann oder wo der fehler warscheinlich liegt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Juli 2016)

Kaltgerätekabel entfernen, 15 sek den Powerknopf drücken und erneut testen.

Bleibt der PC nach dem Fehlstart aus, oder gibt´s ne Schleife?


----------



## Karmas (5. Juli 2016)

Habe ich gemacht, gleiches ergebnis leider.

Danach passiert gar nichts mehr. Dann reagiert er auf den Power knopf nicht mehr bis ich die stromzufuhr komplett gekappt hab.  (Powerknopf oder kabel raus). Danach kommt das selbe Problem wieder. Er geht kurz an und gleich wieder aus.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Hast du ne CPU mit Grafikeinheit UND eine Grafikkarte? Dann nimm die Karte mal raus, Monitor ans Board dran und schauen, ob das zuverlässiger geht. Falls ja, dann KÖNNTE es am Netzteil liegen, und manchmal bringt es halt nicht genug Strom zum Initiieren der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Karmas (5. Juli 2016)

Mein altes motherboard hatte das, hab das aber eben ausgewechselt. (hatte noch ersatz-mainboard und CPU)

Diese beiden dinge kann ich also ausschließen. Mein "neues" mainboard hat keine onboard grafikkarte.

Hier wiederholt sich das spiel von gestern.
Erst hab ich auch mit neuem Mainboard und cpu das problem gehabt, nun startet er wieder aber ich bekomme kein bild.
(Der lüfter der graka dreht sich auch nicht.)


Gestern war das auch so, nach einigen testen hab ich ihn dann zum starten gekriegt, aber nach der nachtruhe wars vorbei mit es funktioniert.
Mal sehen ob ich ihn heute auch wieder zum laufen bekommen für zumindest einige Zeit.

Ich teste mal weiter, auch wenn vieles sich wiederholt.

Danke für die hilfe soweit! 

edit:
Grafikkarte funktioniert nicht.
Beim umstöpseln ist mir aufgefallen das es einmal zumindest anging als nur eine festplatte angeschlossen war, bei der zweiten jedoch das "sofort wieder ausgehen" problem hatte. Nach ein bisschen schauen ob alles fest sitzt lief es dann auch als alle angeschlossen waren.
Nur die grafikkarte bzw der lüfter eben dieser bewegt sich nicht mehr. Also gar nicht, k.a ob das gestern auch der Fall war und sie dann wieder lief oder nicht, da hab war ich nur kurz mit dem "startet aber kein bild" problem zugange.

Macht das einen fehler des netzteils warscheinlicher oder weniger warscheinlich?
Nen zweiten PC hab ich leider nicht. Also kann ich die grad nicht testen.

edit2: Grafikkarte wird zumindest etwas warm.

edit3:
Momentan lässt sich jenes szenario reproduzieren:

Festplatte 1: angeschlossen
Festplatte 2: angeschlossen
was passiert: 0,5 sekunden und wieder aus, siehe thread


Festplatte 1: angeschlossen
Festplatte 2: nicht angeschlossen
was passiert: 1 sekunde und wieder aus, auf jeden fall ein unterschied


Festplatte 1: nicht angeschlossen
Festplatte 2: angeschlossen oder nicht angeschlossen 
was passiert: pc startet und läuft. Grafikkarte reagiert nicht, nichtmal der ventilator, onboard ist nicht vorhanden
daher kein output in sachen bild.


----------



## izanagi23 (10. Juli 2016)

Etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch. Bin nie dahinter gekommen wieso. Bei mir geht der PC (random) kurz an 1sek. dann alles aus 3sek. und von alleine geht er wieder an. hatte ich aber auch mit altem Netzteil bereits. muss wohl am Board liegen. Würd mich echt interessieren wie so etwas zustande kommt. Klingt alles nach Stromspannung irgendwas.


----------



## rotmilan (11. Juli 2016)

Stelle mal Deine Hardware-Konfigurationen (inkl Netzteil ablesen vom Kleber, welche Ampere die 12 Volt Linie hat) hier rein, sowie Dein Betriebssystem.
Kannst mit HWInfo auslesen lassen.

welche Programme laufen im Autoruns? Autoruns Autoruns | heise Download
RAM Modul entfernen bis auf einen, danach RAM Modul wechseln.
Sind alle Treiber (vom Mainboard - Chipsatz, Lan, Sound, etc) aktuell? Grafikkarten Treiber aktuell?
was für ein Antivirusprogramm hast Du drauf? Immer aktuell?


----------

